# Microondas Panasonic quema fusible de entrada de linea



## Marce

Buenas noches, ants que nada gracias por darme una mano, busque en el foro pero no coinciden con mi problema.
 Este es un microondas panasonic nn g55ar, aviso, es la primera vez que destapo uno, se que maneja alto voltaje, cuando le saque la tapa lo inspeccione visualmente muuucho tiempo para evitarme sorpresas, bien, llendo al tema.
 Primero y principal, enciende, funciona el display, funcionan las teclas, al momento de cocinar quema el fusible de la entrada de linea, visualmente no hay cortos ni cables quemados, acto a seguir saque la placa controladora y no se aprecia nada raro, lo lave con isopropilico, luego revise los 3 switchs de la puerta, uno estaba trabado y lo reemplaze, luego me fui a la plaza de alimentacion, revise los transistores y estan ok, la resistencia ceramica tambien, vi algunas soldaduras sospechosas, quite el estaño y le puse nuevo, lave la placa con isopropilico, luego me fui al magnetron (repito ni idea de microondas) busque por la red y medi sus terminales, entre si hay continuidad, y por separado con la carcaza no mide nada, visualmente no se ve dañado, rayado ni nada,  revise el ventilador y esta ok, buscando por la red la mayoria de las soluciones se aplican al condensador pero èste microondas no tiene, tambien encontre sobre los diodos, los intente medir, pero no me dan valores, alojo una foto de la fuente ya que a mi parecer esta ahi el problema pero como no soy profesional acudo a ustedes






[/IMG]





[/IMG]
Muchas gracias por su tiempo, saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

como que no tiene el condensador de 1 µ ????????? siempre esta cerquita de los dos diodos de alta tension ,









y cual es la falla ,no calienta,se quemo el fusible?no enciende nada?


----------



## Marce

Hola gus, no no tiene, tampoco tiene trafo, por lo visto es una fuente switching, y el trafo es similar al de un flyback de tv, mira, dejo un par mas de fotos









[/IMG]





[/IMG]

El problema es que explota el fusible al poner a cocinar, o sea enciende, el display funciona, el teclado funciona, la puertas abren y cierran bien, pero cuando lo programo para cocinar y pongo encender automaticamente explota el fusible de entrada de alimentacion
  Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien

a reparar la fuente ,
si el horno enciende normal,pero a la hora de cocinar quema el fusible,es porque la fuente esta en corto,
la fuente es fuente switching (por eso no lleba el condensador de 1 µ) ,parece modelo brasileño ,
deja que te busco el esquema,algo tengo no se si es la misma ,tenes el modelo del horno?no importa ya lo lei es el modelo g55



ya lo tengo ¡¡¡¡¡
aqui te dejo el esquema, en la pagina 23 esta el esquema del inverter ,igual primero lee todo que hay tip y pruebas a hacer,,aunque por lo que me explicaste,es el inverter dañado,


----------



## Marce

muchisimas gracias gus, ya me pongo a leer del tema  a ver que sale, pruebo y te cuento
 Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

que ganas de abaratar costos 

semejante fuente conmutada. Si quieres un consejo primero piensa si puedes conseguir el "transformador y el condensador" que reparar tremenda fuente, estaba mirando la forma del chasis y ese microonda originalmente venia con un trasformador...

*lemur* muchas gracias por el "diagrama" nunca vi uno igual... me imagino que al ser conmutada no necesita "del capacito de filtrado" dado que el mismo diodo con capacidades parasitas lo filtran a la alta tension


----------



## el-rey-julien

si yo los e visto y reparado, la verdad es son una porquerías ,se queman seguido ,difícil conseguir los repuestos,
en los hornos que los vi son todos de fabricación  brasilera,al final uno termina comprando el inverter ,que uno no sabe cuando mas durara,no hay como el clásico transformador,a lo sumo se quema el fusible ,pero estos inverter ,,,,,
don gato si quieres pide,que tengo mas esquemas de esas fuentes nuevas de los hornos ,igual como ya lo dije,los repuestos no los consigues tan fácil





SSTC dijo:


> que ganas de abaratar costos
> 
> semejante fuente conmutada. Si quieres un consejo primero piensa si puedes conseguir el "transformador y el condensador" que reparar tremenda fuente, estaba mirando la forma del chasis y ese microonda originalmente venia con un trasformador...
> 
> *lemur* muchas gracias por el "diagrama" nunca vi uno igual... me imagino que al ser conmutada no necesita "del capacito de filtrado" dado que el mismo diodo con capacidades parasitas lo filtran a la alta tension



de echo es mas económico reemplazar la fuente esa por un clasico tranformador,esta facil pues todos los hornos tienen los rele que encienden la fuente,todo esta en la placa de control


----------



## EXELSIOR

Mmmm parece un horno de baja potencia...
No parece superar los 300 watt...
Lo mas pobable es que sea el mismo trafo que esta en corto...

Una vez hice un horno de estos con un magnetron casero hecho a mano con otra funcion...
Pero el problema viene que el trafo lleva la mayor carga de trabajo...
Es mas convenienteusar el trafo comun como lo indica don lemur...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

EXELSIOR dijo:


> Mmmm parece un horno de baja potencia...
> No parece superar los 300 watt...
> Lo mas pobable es que sea el mismo trafo que esta en corto...
> 
> Una vez hice un horno de estos con un magnetron casero hecho a mano con otra funcion...
> Pero el problema viene que el trafo lleva la mayor carga de trabajo...
> Es mas convenienteusar el trafo comun como lo indica don lemur...



aaaaaaaaaa creo que lo comento antes 



SSTC dijo:


> semejante fuente conmutada. Si quieres un consejo primero piensa si puedes conseguir el "transformador y el condensador" que reparar tremenda fuente, estaba mirando la forma del chasis y ese microonda originalmente venia con un trasformador...


----------



## EXELSIOR

SSTC dijo:


> aaaaaaaaaa creo que lo comento antes



Mil disculpas don SSTC...

Ok,como les decia...
En el siglo 24 etcetera...


----------



## Marce

Buenas buenas, bien, gracias su majestad por el diagrama nuevamente, revise una cantidad de componentes de la fuente y estaban dentro de los valores normales, lo que note es que tanto en el diagrama como en la placa hay 2 diodos (d701 y d702) que se conectan con el transformador y el magnetron, los diodos son UX C2b de alto voltaje, pero en el diagrama no hay un valor ni detalle de esos diodos (solamente de esos diodos, todos los demas componentes estan detallados: tipo, valor, etc) al medirlos no marcaban nada, busque en la red, y vi que la manera de verificarlos es aplicarle una carga de 30v y verificar cuando cae el voltaje si mide en ambos sentidos, y efectivamente eso me paso, lo alimente con una fuente de 22v y al quitar la pinza cocodrilo del diodo rapidamente medi con el tester y cae el voltaje midiendo en ambos sentidos.
  Ya los encargue a ver si me los consiguen, muchas gracias por su ayuda muchachos  me quito la galera ante ustedes


----------



## el-rey-julien

entonces eran los dos diodos ?se pondrán en corto con la alta tencion


----------



## Marce

Sino me equivoco si, y sino un microondas sin andar tiene una par de diodos nuevos 
 Apenas se ven en la primer foto que puse, se ve un alambre y horizontalmente un diodo rectangular, el otro esta verticalmente


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo cuando pasa eso,pido ''diodos de microondas'' y me dan dos y ya con sus respectivos terminales 




10 pesos cuestan o 5 pesos cada uno 




buscalos en casa de repuestos de electrodomésticos


----------



## Marce

claaaaaro, sisi se los encargue a un local de gualeguaychu, justo el viernes tengo que ir a comprar varias cosas y de paso busco èstos, aca en gualeguay es imposible conseguir cosas su majestad.
 êstos son, al menos uno podes ver:





[/IMG]

EDITO EDITO:
 Como mide usted esos diodos? porque si son de similares caracteristicas tampoco se miden de manera comun


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo no los midos, los cambios directamente ante cualquier duda,
por ejemplo un horno que cuando enciende y hace un ruido feo ,la luz de la casa baja y no salta el fusible(otras veces si salta el fusible),
mido el capasitor ,luego el magnetron si los dos están bien ,cambio los dos diodos y listo,mas practico,claro que aquí es mas fácil conseguir los repuestos ,
es una falla comun que se ponga en corto el capasitor y los diodos



*ya los vi ,,,D701 y  D702  *

luego estan las otras fallas,que el rele no aga buen contacto y el transformador no se energice etc,etc,etc


----------



## Marce

si, yo pense que eran los transistores, pero estaban perfectos, y deduje que si no funcionaran el microondas ni siquiera deberia de encender y como estos diodos solo se comuncan entre el transformador y el magnetron me las jugue, de ultima, un par de diodos nuevos no le va a venir mal, muchas gracias por tu tiempo y gran ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien

para,para un momento, 
esos transistores solo funcionan cuando el rele de la placa controladora le da 220volt ,eso energiza el transformador(en este caso es electrónico,pero transformador al fin),estas mencionando los transistores del inverter no?


----------



## Marce

sisi, medi ambos y estaban perfectos son los 2 que se ven en la foto (el de la derecha y del medio)


----------



## el-rey-julien

bien bien,entonces a esperar los diodos ¡¡¡ nos leemos


----------



## pabl07

hola amigos yo tengo el mismo Microondas Panasonic NN-G55 y me hace lo mismo soy de cordoba capital alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir eso diodos ? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

pabl07 dijo:


> hola amigos yo tengo el mismo Microondas Panasonic NN-G55 y me hace lo mismo soy de cordoba capital alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir eso diodos ? desde ya muchas gracias



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina


----------



## Marce

Hace 2 meses que los encargue y todavia los estoy esperando,  los diodos originales son _uxc 2b_ y el reemplazo es _hvr 1x_ 
Suerte con el tuyo


----------



## lucas1982

Hola que falla es la que te hacia el microondas, te pregunto por que el mio realiza todo el proceso como si funcionara correctamente pero al pasar 27 segundos se para y no calienta nada, lo que pude ver es que el transistor que vos decis que esta en la plaqueta que va conectada a la botonera y tiene el display esta reventado, es lo unico que encontre fuera de lo normal.


----------



## Marce

Hola lucas, mira, nunca pude consegir los diodos, me recorri facil 9 locales (gguay y de ggchu) y nadie los tenia, se los encargue para que los traigan de bs as y no los pudieron conseguir, espere y espere hasta que un dia les mande un mensaje a cada local diciendoles que no lo traigan, acto seguido desmenuze lo que podia reciclar (en si era un microondas gratis, un vecino lo dejo en un container porque no tenia arreglo, y a la noche me escabulli y me lo traje a casa  ) Creo que debe ser el artefacto al que mas horas le dedique, lo revise integro. 
Vos decis el transistor que esta EN la placa controladora? porque vi unos, que estan en la 2da y 4ta foto, los que yo decia van en la fuente, estan en el post es la primer foto.


----------



## el-rey-julien

que macana che,todo por unos diodos,
yo compre un juegito (25 pesos) y cuando revise la bolcita en casa no me los habían dado,pero si estaban cobrados,
aqui se consiguen facil los diodos,no hace falta que tengan el mismo numero,
con decirle al vendedor ''unos diodos para microondas'' y ya te los da,cualquier numero sirve,
siempre y cuando sean de los grandes ,y que tengan los terminales del tipo  paleta hembra y un hojal,
vienen dos en el jueguito


----------



## armandolopezmx

lucas1982 dijo:


> Hola que falla es la que te hacia el microondas, te pregunto por que el mio realiza todo el proceso como si funcionara correctamente pero al pasar 27 segundos se para y no calienta nada, lo que pude ver es que el transistor que vos decis que esta en la plaqueta que va conectada a la botonera y tiene el display esta reventado, es lo unico que encontre fuera de lo normal.




cuando pasa eso que no calienta..  muy probablemente sea el magnetron dañado... o que no le este llegando el alto voltaje al   magnetron.. 

saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

armandolopezmx dijo:


> cuando pasa eso que no calienta..  muy probablemente sea el magnetron dañado... o que no le este llegando el alto voltaje al   magnetron..
> 
> saludos.


magnetron siii ,o lo mas probable,que el capacitor se aya abierto,pasa bastante seguido ,algunas veces se pone en corto,
otras solo se quema el fusible y por eso no le llega alta tencion al magnetron


----------



## gerardo garelli

hola amigos tengo el mismo microondas y hace la misma falla lo cual todavia no le puedo encontrar el problema pero los diodos se consiguen el reemplazo es T3512H 7N y para los que son de cordoba capital los consiguen en electrinica argentina


----------



## alldestajo

hola que tal amigos .... un problema similar tengo pero cuando mido los diodos en el transformador puesto me marca en ohms unas cantidades diferentes .... acaso quiere decir que estan bien pero ambos miden diferentes o alguno de ellos esta dañado???


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , los diodos de alta tensión enpleyados en hornos de MicroOndas son en realidad hechos internamente con 10 diodos en serie de modo puder suportar la alta tensíon a els aplicada ( Kvoltios), asi un multimetro comun NO logra medir ese tipo por no tener tensión de prueba suficiente .
Cuanto a lo capacitor ese generalmente tiene una capacitancia entre 0,8uF hasta 1,1 uF con ayslamento de 2Kvoltios o mas y un resistor interno  de 10MOhmios en paralelo por questiones de seguridad (descarga automactica) cuando sin uso.
Una Magnetron , o diodo o capacitor o mismo lo transformador de alta tensión  en corto circuito o con fugas puede fundir lo fusible de entrada de RED.
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Mimoso

Buenas amigos en Youtube hay un video de como probar los diodos de microondas. Se toma un led de potencia y se coloca en serie con diodo y se le aplica 12V o mas en corriente directa si el led prende el diodo esta bueno.

Nota solamente se le hace un toque o toques y veras que el diodo enciende. Yo los pruebo asi.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

alldestajo dijo:


> hola que tal amigos .... un problema similar tengo pero cuando mido los diodos en el transformador puesto me marca en ohms unas cantidades diferentes .... acaso quiere decir que estan bien pero ambos miden diferentes o alguno de ellos esta dañado???



El diodo no debe ser medido en conexión. Debe sacarlo y medirlo con una lampara generalmente tienen 2 estados abierto o en corto no presentas fugas y nunca encontre uno que perdieda velocidad. Un saludo 

pd: Muy bueno los datos aportados por *Daniel Lopes*


----------

